# The boy just can not do anything halfway!!!!



## bronco611 (May 21, 2017)

My son Michael graduated from high school Saturday morning. I have kept him with me since he was small, in the great outdoors. Even at a young age everything he does is over the top. His first hog, no not good enough he takes out 2 large ones. His first turkey a jake, no 1 inch spurs and 10 in beard. Plenty of deer to his name and loves camping and kayaking. Just graduating was not enough,  4 year academic letters, jacket,wind breaker, and medals. Done, no! Graduates 2nd in his senior class !!!!!! Very proud of everything he has accomplished. Gonna miss him while at college over the next   4 years.


----------



## T-N-T (May 22, 2017)

Way to go!
That's a bunch of bling on the outside of that robe!!!!

Be proud Mike!
And congrats Michael!


----------



## shotgun (May 22, 2017)

Congrats. Now the hard work begins COLLEGE!


----------



## Cmp1 (May 22, 2017)

Congratulations to the both of you,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (May 23, 2017)

Congratulations!  No doubt college will be just as successful!


----------



## mattech (May 24, 2017)

Congrats


----------



## state159 (May 25, 2017)

Way to go young man. Your future is bright. We're all rooting for you.


----------



## Core Lokt (May 30, 2017)

Congrats, I know you are proud and should be!!


----------



## NUTT (May 31, 2017)

Nice job young man! Proud for y'all!


----------



## bfriendly (Sep 25, 2017)

Very nice!! Way to go kid! We are all Very Proud of you!


----------



## king george (Sep 26, 2017)

Great job young man!!!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 26, 2017)

First, great job dad! You raised a fine young man and showed him the finer things in life. And id bet he is going to continue to make you proud. He has done well !


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats to both of you!


----------

